# 20 dpo no AF



## Aderrick17

Hey Guys! Couple of whoppers here

I am currently 20dpo with no sign of AF. I took a HPT yesterday and it was a BFN. My current symptoms are lower abdominal and back cramping, sore BB's, fatigue, passing nausea and not sleeping very well. 

Could I still be prego 20dpo with a BFN and no sign of AF?

HELP?!?!


----------



## mridula

Could be! How long are your cycles?


----------



## Aderrick17

My cycles are 32 days


----------



## Flueky88

How did you track your cycles?


----------



## Aderrick17

I tracked my cycles with the ava app. I have an ava bracelet, which is a bracelet you can purchase to track your ovulation.


----------



## Aderrick17

Aderrick17 said:


> I tracked my cycles with the ava app. I have an ava bracelet, which is a bracelet you can purchase to track your ovulation.

But it also tracks your cycle as well


----------



## Flueky88

Very strange. I've never used the ava bracelet but I've heard of it. Maybe call ava support?


----------



## mridula

Why would she need to contact Ava support if she didn't have AF yet!? Ava is just an app, not her doctor!

@Aderrick17 : You could be pregnant, but HPT isn't still able to catch it due to low HCG levels..it may take time for few women for HCG levels to rise in early pregnancy. So you could wait one whole week after missed period (i.e, your entire expected period week) and test again..

Or you could call your doctor's office to ask your questions, if you are just having a weird/late period this month or if you are really pregnant and they can draw your blood to test the same.

In any case, don't worry :)


----------



## Aderrick17

im just ready to know either way! It took my husband and I almost 4 years to get pregnant with our son. Currently we have been trying since December 2019 and no BFP's yet for a second baby. Getting a little worried...


----------



## mridula

Have you tested again after 20 dpo?


----------



## Aderrick17

No. 
I made a doctor's appt for the May 20th. My husband thinks we should just wait til then. He knows it will drive me crazy taking anymore HPT.
I went in March to my doctor and they found a cyst on my right ovary the size of a lemon and she also thinks i might have endometriosis

She cant confirm without putting a microscopic camera in to look at things. Don't know much about it, but know it can come with challenges when TTC...
Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Flueky88

Wow that seemed really rude....I suggested contacting ava if she's using their bracelet to see if they have any insight to their product and her current cycle. If she's truly 20dpo and getting bfn, the chance of a successful pregnancy is highly unlikely. It may be that ava was wrong and she isn't really 20dpo. 

If ava truly stands by you being 20dpo, I'd call your ob gyn to request a beta hcg level. That will tell you for sure. Hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## mridula

Aderrick17 said:


> No.
> I made a doctor's appt for the May 20th. My husband thinks we should just wait til then. He knows it will drive me crazy taking anymore HPT.
> I went in March to my doctor and they found a cyst on my right ovary the size of a lemon and she also thinks i might have endometriosis
> 
> She cant confirm without putting a microscopic camera in to look at things. Don't know much about it, but know it can come with challenges when TTC...
> Do you know anything about it?


I don't know much on this, but that might be one of the reasons for delayed period. It's best to call your Ob/gyn


----------



## Kiwiberry

Any updates? Hope you're doing alright.


----------

